# Gulf Sturgeon



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

There was a little blurb about this week being the start of the annual Gulf Sturgeon Migration in a smallarticle about oyster reefs off of Deadman's.

Stated that this time of year for the next few weeks or so that the Gulf Sturgeon will be between East Bay and Pensacola Bay.

Assumingwe are allowed to catch and release them, what tactics should I use? 

Anybody have any (semi) recentpics of these prehistoric beasts?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I would stay as far away from a Sturgeon as you can, they are protected federaly*as an endangered species*. Do not harvest the fish, anddo not bring him on the boat for a pic.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Bay Pirate thats more like the info I was looking for.

As to why, because I've never seen one. I know they are not a meat fish, but like a tarpon, might be fun to play. 

Now that I know their status I won't bother. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------

